# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Defender приняла участие в праздновании дня рождения ОО «БРСМ»

## Labs

Компания Defender, один из лидеров рынка периферии и аксессуаров для персональных компьютеров, выступила партнером республиканского конкурса на лучшую первичную организацию ОО «БРСМ». 6 сентября 2013 года в актовом зале лицея Белорусского государственного университета в борьбу за кубок вступили семь лучших Союзных команд из всех областей Беларуси и города Минска. Финал нового молодежного конкурса прошел в День рождения Союза молодежи.

Данный проект, цель которого – создание и обеспечение оптимальных условий для развития молодежной инициативы, лидерских качеств, содействие раскрытию творческого и организаторского потенциала молодежи в рамках реализации государственной молодежной политики, объединил по всей республике в равных условиях абсолютно все категории Союзной молодежи: и учащуюся, и студенческую, и работающую.

Республиканский этап включал в себя три основных конкурса: визитная карточка первичной организации, защита проектов для Союзной молодежи, а также индивидуальный конкурс «Я – лидер!», в котором секретари первичек проявляли свои лидерские качества и  раскрывали свой потенциал. Подготовка к конкурсной программе потребовала от всех участников команды не только творческого подхода, но и стратегического, к примеру, сопровождение конкретного проекта от идеи до успешного ее воплощения. После подведения итогов трех конкурсов жюри выявило победителей республиканского конкурса.

Беспроводная оптическая мини-мышь Defender Dacota MS-155 Nano досталась учащимся СШ №3 г. Орши, чей проект «Летопись района» занял третье место. Беспроводная лазерная мышь c кнопкой смены разрешения и износостойким прорезиненным покрытием прослужит долго, до самого окончания школы. Увеличенный радиус действия беспроводной связи обеспечивает большую свободу действий и отличное качество связи.

Ученики СШ №118 г. Минска, чей проект о выпуске школьной газеты  Teen Time завоевал не только расположение судей, которые присудили им второе место, но и интернет-пользователей. получили двойные призы от компании Defender, которые пригодятся им для хорошей учебы. Ребятам досталась активные акустические 2.0 системы Defender SPARK S6 – идеальные колонки для использования с ноутбуком, которые питаются от USB и имеют светодиодную подсветку. Данную акустику легко можно взять с собой благодаря небольшим габаритам и использовать вне дома. Также команде достались проводные слим-клавиатуры Defender Galileo 4920 – сверхтонкие мультимедийные клавиатуры с подсветкой символов, которые имеют 13 горячих клавиш для быстрого доступа к офисным, мультимедийным и интернет-приложениям.

Первое место досталось команде Белорусского металлургического завода, которые доказали, что первичные организации ОО БРСМ на предприятиях проводят активную работу с молодыми сотрудниками и вовлекают их в различные мероприятия: уроки выживания, спортивное ориентирование на местности, поиск захоронений времен Великой Отечественной войны. 

Всего за кубок в финале конкурса сражались семь команд: актив ОО «БРСМ» школьных первичек    (г.Минска СШ №118, г. Могилева СШ №21, г. Орши СШ №3, СШ г.п. Острино, Щучинского района Гродненской области), студенческих (Брестский государственный технический университета), предприятий и организаций (ЦБУ №613 ОАО «Беларусбанк» (г. Любань, Минская область), ОАО Белорусский металлургический завод – управляющая компания холдинга «БМК»).

----------

